# Some Cider Recipes



## arcticsid (Oct 10, 2009)

Came across this site looking for info on benzoate.
http://brewery.org/cm3/dl/11.pdf

Had few ideas in it. One recipe called for 1 1/4 tsp sodium meta for a 6 gallon recipe.!!!! We know thats not good! It may have been a typo but be sure to read the recipes carefully.

Still a neat site if your interested in cider. The main page, brewery.org, also has quite a few mead recipes, a pile of beer recipes, and an interesting section of miscalaneour fermented beverages thats worth taking a peek at. Seems like a pretty decent site.

Troy


----------



## Mud (Oct 10, 2009)

The scrumpy recipe calls for 1/2 lb raw meat.  Some of the others look good, though. Thanks.


----------

